# [H] Black Reach Orks [W] make an offer



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Watch vid

Ork Warboss
20 Ork Boyz
Five Ork Nobz 
Three Ork Deffkoptas.

Will ship world wide. Make me an offer. Box of Nid troops, novels, whatever im pretty open. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiVOKStzBSM&feature=youtu.be


----------

